# Finding the MODEM? [SOLVED]

## Zzormpas

Quick background: I've been working with Linux for years, although I'm no guru. This is my first GenToo install, having been using RedHat before. Its been quite the learning experience, getting the display to work, the sound, etc. Forum search has been wonderful!

However, now I'm trying to get "dial-up networking" (to use a Winbloze phrase) to work. This is on a Presario 1200US laptop that I had a successful RH9 install on in the past. It has 2 MODEMs, one is PCMCIA (in combination with ethernet which works fine), the other is internal and can be found with lspci.

Using KDE and KPPP, I cannot "find" either one of the MODEMs, although doing the same under RH9, the PCMCIA one came right up (and is the one I'd prefer to use anyway). Poking around with minicom (as well as telix under DOS) reveals nothing on standard "com" ports.

Any help in relatively simple, two or three syllable terms would be appreciated - I'm obviously doing something stupid. I'd assume that since the PCMCIA ethernet came right up, that the MODEM would too - but I'm obviously wrong!

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Zzormpas wrote:*   

> Quick background: I've been working with Linux for years, although I'm no guru. This is my first GenToo install, having been using RedHat before. Its been quite the learning experience, getting the display to work, the sound, etc. Forum search has been wonderful!
> 
> However, now I'm trying to get "dial-up networking" (to use a Winbloze phrase) to work. This is on a Presario 1200US laptop that I had a successful RH9 install on in the past. It has 2 MODEMs, one is PCMCIA (in combination with ethernet which works fine), the other is internal and can be found with lspci.
> 
> Using KDE and KPPP, I cannot "find" either one of the MODEMs, although doing the same under RH9, the PCMCIA one came right up (and is the one I'd prefer to use anyway). Poking around with minicom (as well as telix under DOS) reveals nothing on standard "com" ports.
> ...

 

can you post your lspci?

----------

## Zzormpas

Here we go:

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8601 [Apollo ProMedia] (rev 05)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8601 [Apollo ProMedia AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10)

00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)

00:09.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 01)

00:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade i1 (rev 6a)

----------

## embobo

 *Zzormpas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:09.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 01)
> 
> 

 

Oh boy. A winmodem. Run for the hills.

http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/

----------

## Zzormpas

Yep. That's precisely why I want to use the PCMCIA MODEM instead....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zzormpas,

```
net-dialup/hsfmodem
```

may work but I don't know how well maintained it is.

The free version is crippleware, in that its limited to 14,400 baud.

You PCCARD ethernet should appear in lspci but doesn't. Does than mean it was not fitted when you did lspci ?

 =====   edit =======

Some winmodems also work with ndiswrapper.

----------

## Zzormpas

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You PCCARD ethernet should appear in lspci but doesn't. Does than mean it was not fitted when you did lspci 

 

Nope, it was there! Its one of those ethernet/MODEM combos and it was working as I SCPed the lscpi output to my Mac in order to post it here. 

Again, RH9 had no problem finding the PCMCIA MODEM (or the ethernet), and GenToo has had no problems with this ethernet card working - but I'm clueless on how to get the MODEM to work....

----------

## embobo

With the card inserted what is the output of

cardctl status

cardctl config

cardctl ident

----------

## Zzormpas

And cardctl is part of which package (that I don't seem to have installed)?

----------

## embobo

 *Zzormpas wrote:*   

> And cardctl is part of which package (that I don't seem to have installed)?

 

sys-apps/pcmcia-cs

----------

## Zzormpas

Thank you!

cardctl status:

Socket 0:

  5V 16-bit PC Card

  function 0: [ready], [bat dead], [bat low]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

cardctl config:

Socket 0:

  Vcc 5.0V  Vpp1 0.0V  Vpp2 0.0V

  interface type is "memory and I/O"

  irq 3 [shared] [level]

  speaker output is enabled

  function 0:

    config base 0xff80

      option 0x67 status 0x08 pin 0x00

    io 0x0300-0x030f [16bit]

    io 0x02e8-0x02ef [8bit]

  memory 0x0000-0x0fff @ 0xa0001000 [attr] [8bit]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

cardctl ident:

Socket 0:

  product info: "Xircom", "CreditCard Ethernet 10/100 + Modem 56", "CEM56", "1.00"

  manfid: 0x0105, 0x110a

  function: 2 (serial)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## Zzormpas

Bump!

----------

## widan

```
Socket 0:

  product info: "Xircom", "CreditCard Ethernet 10/100 + Modem 56", "CEM56", "1.00"

  manfid: 0x0105, 0x110a

  function: 2 (serial)
```

It should work as a regular serial port with the serial_cs driver. It's there in the kernel configuration:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

    Serial drivers  --->

      <*> 8250/16550 and compatible serial support

      <M>   8250/16550 PCMCIA device support
```

----------

## Zzormpas

This was the BUMP I needed - these parameters were already enabled, but I recompiled the kernel anyway and did a make modules_install also for good measure. The MODEM now appears!

Thanx everyone!

----------

